# You Look So Young



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Despite being a 23-year-old male, I look much, much younger. I am often referred to as if I am 14 or 15, and I'm so sick of it. 

The other day I bought an alcoholic beverage, and the check-out lady said, "Ummm, do you have an ID?" as if I was 12 years old. I gave it to her, and she said, "Oh. OK. I thought you looked WAY too young to be buying that stuff."

It made me so angry that she would say this in front of a bunch of strangers so that everyone could hear. On the way back home, I thought about witty remarks I could have given. My favorite was, "And you look WAY too old to be working at a check-out line." Nasty? Yes. Satisfying to fantasize about? Yes.

Yesterday, a neighbor came to the door, and she said, "You're getting bigger." (like I was in puberty) I could barely stand it.

I feel like I'm being infantisized wherever I go. I live with my parents, and whenever we go out to eat I feel like I'm 12 years old. I don't have many friends, so I rely on my parents for much of my socialization. The combination of feeling infantisized through my social interaction and looks is so unbearable at times.

Does anyone else face a similar problem?

By the way, I hate hate HATE it when someone follows up a comment like "My 16 year old son looks older than you" (actual line I got a few months ago) with a line like "It's GOOD to look younger than your age."

I don't WANT to look like I'm 15 years old!!!!!!!!!! I want to look my age and be treated accordingly. At the very least, I'd like it if people could keep their rude comments to themselves. I don't care if they THINK I look young, but don't publicly make comments about it!


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

argh i so feel your pain!, im 16 and people think im like 10 or something, like this lady who was cutting my hair asked me if i was in yr 7 when i was in yr 10...and she was like oh u look so much younger than u are.....argh so frustrating! i mean no one wants to look younger until there like 40 then its ok, it sucks looking younger in your teens =(


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ardrum said:


> The other day I bought an alcoholic beverage, and the check-out lady said, "Ummm, do you have an ID?" as if I was 12 years old. I gave it to her, and she said, "Oh. OK. I thought you looked WAY too young to be buying that stuff."


You are 23. I personally couldn't tell the difference between somebody who was 20 and somebody who was 23 by just looking at them and I wouldn't want to take the legal risk of getting it wrong. Not carding is an excellent way to lose a liquor license. Some municipalities & some stores have a policy of carding everybody without exception. Last week the guy in front of me got carded to buy vodka. It's store policy to card everybody, since they assume cashiers are too stupid to figure out from his grey beard & white hair that he's clearly 60-something.

I can see how her commentary would be most irritating. She could just ask for ID and shut the hell up about what age you look.

I've never personally had the problem of looking too young for my age. I always looked on par for age. With classic male pattern hair loss setting in for the last 8 years it would be impossible for anybody to mistake me for a teen or college kid.

Would you prefer some hair loss -- guranteed to make you look more mature.


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

Look on the bright side...you can hang out at the local junior high and, erm, maybe that's not such a good idea.

I've had a similar problem, but it's never really been an issue for me. My sister is six years older than I am and is often mistaken for the younger one when I ask someone's opinion. I find that working out, doing my hair a certain way, and wearing the right clothes (ie. I never wear baseball caps) helps me look my age.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

ardrum said:


> Despite being a 23-year-old male, I look much, much younger. I am often referred to as if I am 14 or 15, and I'm so sick of it.
> 
> The other day I bought an alcoholic beverage, and the check-out lady said, "Ummm, do you have an ID?" as if I was 12 years old. I gave it to her, and she said, "Oh. OK. I thought you looked WAY too young to be buying that stuff."
> 
> ...


Oh yes. I'm 26 and I seem to constantly be mistaken for a teenager. I've just stopped aging entirely, it seems. It's funny, because even people much younger than I say that I look really young for my age.

My most dreaded question, bar none, is "How old are you?" I almost cringe when answering it, because it seems like people almost do a double take and don't believe me.


----------



## Labyssum (May 4, 2007)

I'm 21 and people think I'm about 15 or 16...Personally I like looking young. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't mind being carded at all. If I were working, I'd card me too. I just would refrain from the "WOW YOU LOOK SO YOUNG" comments. Any particular incident (commenting on remarkable youth) isn't a crushing blow so much as the pattern of receiving these comments. It makes me believe that other people are thinking about how I'm in middle or high school and shouldn't be treated as an adult.

I'm only 5'5" without shoes too, so that doesn't help. You aren't exactly given any interest by girls close to your age when you look like their baby brother.

If people can comment about how I look 15, then it should be appropriate for me to tell 45-year-olds they look SOOOO much older.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Here are a couple pictures:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... d,381.html

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... d,382.html


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

In the first picture you look twenty-ish, but in your teens in the second. I think clothes and hair can make a big difference in appearance.


----------



## psychosylocibin (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm half asian and so I have that "baby face", and I cant grow any facial hair; im 21 and I look like im 16/17. The worst part is that I believe people subconciously judge me as weak and submissive solely based on my looks. It is hard to make my voice heard in a conversation because people simply ignore me.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I can't relate. When I was 20, I was thought to be at least 35. :um 

Not flattering, I can tell ya.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: re: You Look So Young*



pinkeye said:


> I can't relate. When I was 20, I was thought to be at least 35. :um
> 
> Not flattering, I can tell ya.


Yeah, I look around 40 but I'm not even 30 yet.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: re: You Look So Young*



jane said:


> In the first picture you look twenty-ish, but in your teens in the second. I think clothes and hair can make a big difference in appearance.


exactly what I thought too. Early 20s in the first pic and teenager in the second one.


----------



## phob33 (Mar 31, 2007)

I guess it can be annoying hey. My daughter is 13, 5' 10" and people say she looks 20. A few months ago (she was 12) I was getting paint mixed. My daughter was quite excited to see how it was done and she said "mommy, that's so neet". The clerk looked at her and I read it on her forehead "this lady is 20 years old but must have a disability or something". Didn't bother me much. My girl's still so young at heart and people expect her to act mature cuz she looks so much older than she is. I guess all you can do is try to think about it positively (if possible)...


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I can relate so much; I can't count how many times I've been told how young I look, and every time I hear it it annoys the crap out of me. I don't think people realize how insulting it feels for a 23-year old to be told they look like a 12-year old. I guess some people think they're paying me a compliment, but to me it's not one. Yes it's better to look younger than older, but it's still insulting. I remember going out to eat with my parents in Las Vegas a few years ago and they handed me the children's menu; I was infuriated, lol; I was about 22 at the time.
I think you look like you're in your early 20s from your pictures; people are retarded.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

I'm 24, but normally I look about 3-4 years younger. Growing facial hair fixed that problem. Now I don't even remember the last time I've been carded at the liquor store.


----------



## alex989 (Nov 20, 2005)

Because of my baby face I could easily pass for a tallish 13-16 year old. It sucks, I know how you feel. I'm always talked down to, even by people my own age or sometimes younger, which all in all makes me feel like a little boy instead of the young man which I am. I still have an acne problem, which doesn't help much. My facial hair is also very underdeveloped and sparse for someone my age, so by no means I would grow it out in an attempt to look older, I would just look rediculous and unkempt.

When someone asks how old I am out of curiosity, I hesitate and just say "uhh...15" which is more believable to them than saying my actual age, as they would publically make a huge fuss about how young I look. 

And yeah, when I go to sit-down restaurants the waiters always seem hesitant to not give me a kid's menu...

But the absolute worst part of this whole thing is that I can't think of any girls my age that would want to be seen with some guy that looks like a young kid, either, which may be part of the reason why I cannot get a girlfriend.

Nobody in my entire family has ever had this problem, they all looked their age throughout their entire lives. For the life of me I can't figure out why I look so young.


----------



## BlueBamboo (May 8, 2007)

Yeah, uhh, I haven't grown since I was about 12. And I'm 22. I'm thinking that maybe when I was 10 or 11 I looked a bit older than my age, but that was followed by looking like a 13-year-old for about 6 years. I don't feel like it's QUITE as big of a problem now as it was a few years ago....I don't look like a 14 year old or anything anymore....maybe more like an 18 year old. I find that wearing more "mature" clothing helps but sometimes I have to be careful that I don't look like I'm playing dress-up with mommy's courtroom suits or something.

I got braces quite late, and I had them for 3 years, which did not help with the whole looking younger thing in high school. I must have still had them at 17 because I remember driving to the orthodontist's office myself. One time when I was there, one of the staff made some comment about whoever brought me waiting in the waiting area, and I said oh I drove myself here...and she didn't believe me! Demanded to see my license! I think she felt bad afterwards, but still. I'm always afraid that I'll want to go into some 21+ area and present my license and they'll think it's a fake.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

someone told me I look 17-18 today... thanks.. I'm 22


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

ardrum said:


> Despite being a 23-year-old male, I look much, much younger.


You will laugh about this comment when you become an old hag and still look younger than you should. :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Would facial hair help for me, or would I then look like a 16-year-old with facial hair? :lol

One thing those pictures aren't too great at is representing my short height as well (5'5" without shoes). It's the final straw that makes people think I'm in my mid-teens, in the throes of puberty. uke

In reality, I'm 23 in the first photo and 22 in the second (running) photo. I like the honest feedback though!

By the way, I had yet ANOTHER person today tell me that she thought I was about 15 years old. I think I might have to start coping with this reality by pointing out to people how rude they are being. I haven't yet planned HOW I would do this, since anxiety would keep me silent or make me nervously chuckle and say "yeah." I think though that by NOT responding by telling them that they are being rude, I am bashing myself by saying I DESERVE to receive such comments. I've just about had enough though. I'm curious if anger could overrule anxiety though... Hmm...

One time a female friend and I went to a restaurant, and the waiter said "Well, you two OBVIOUSLY won't be needing this [wine list]." At the time, I was almost 21. We laughed at his rudeness, and we pledged to go back when I turned 21 and see if we were treated the same way. I didn't order any wine on the second trip, but I didn't receive any rude comments either (good for them!). If any waiters insist on making comments about how I "obviously" am too young for something, they will start finding a big fat ZERO for their tip from now on. It's war now! :mum :lol

At least I know it's probably not a cognitive distortion to say something like "most people think I'm a teenager." :stu


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

people mistaken me to be 19yrs. I don't make a big deal about it, just smile and take it as a compliament. However, I don't understand people's reaction, why the big shocker look and big deal.


----------



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

I also look a lot younger than I really am. I'm 21 years old, and I still got carded a few weeks ago when I bought a ticket to an "R" rated movie! Not kidding! I rarely buy alcohol, and when I do, I worry that the employees might confront me when I'm perusing the alcohol isle and I feel awkward because other shoppers and cashiers are probably thinking that I'm an underage kid who's going to try and get away with buying it. So I feel guilty. Most people say that I look like I'm around 16-18. I don't wear makeup, and I'm also short, so that makes me look young.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Count me in! Last time I got my hair cut, the girl asked me what school I was going to...when I said I was finished with school, she asked me "how old are you?" I told her I was 30...cue the gasp of shock...

At work, people have told me they thought I was about 19; I still get carded when I buy alcohol...so, yes, I can relate totally. When I'm with my sister (who is eight years younger than I am), people always ask which of us is younger...I know that it's better to look younger, and I guess I'm at the age now when I should start to appreciate that, but I am so tired of being talked down to...unfortunately, I have a very young-sounding voice as well, so even when I'm on the phone at work, I get called "young lady"...and not in a polite way, either...they say it in a nasty, condescending way.

Oh, and I'm glad someone brought up the whole dating issue as well...a guy my age would just assume I'm a kid and dismiss me completely, I'm sure.

Still, I guess I'd rather look younger than older.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: You Look So Young*



terra said:


> I also look a lot younger than I really am. I'm 21 years old, and I still got carded a few weeks ago when I bought a ticket to an "R" rated movie! Not kidding! I rarely buy alcohol, and when I do, I worry that the employees might confront me when I'm perusing the alcohol isle and I feel awkward because other shoppers and cashiers are probably thinking that I'm an underage kid who's going to try and get away with buying it. So I feel guilty. Most people say that I look like I'm around 16-18. I don't wear makeup, and I'm also short, so that makes me look young.


LOL, I can relate totally. I'll be 24 in one more month, and it is definitely not uncommon for me to be carded for R-rated movies.

It's even worse for buying alcohol, since then I'd have to look 21. I feel like a FELON when I browse through wines. I always think that everyone is wondering what a little kid is doing with that alcohol. I think that they think I'm going to try to sneak it out of the store! I want to almost hide what I'm carrying (or shield it from view) when I pass people in the store so that people won't see, but then I realize that it would only look MORE suspicious then!! :lol

I bet I'll look 16 until I'm about 27-28, then I'll abruptly look like I'm 35-40.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: You Look So Young*



ardrum said:


> I bet I'll look 16 until I'm about 27-28, then I'll abruptly look like I'm 35-40.


That's one of my biggest fears. I'm stuck looking like a 17 year old, and then suddenly I'll age quickly and completely bypass my age, and I'll never get to experience those prime 20-27 years, you know what I mean?


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I've always looked young for my age. When I was 23 I could pass as an 18 year old easily. I think this also has a lot to do with maturity. It doesn't surprise me that you say you rely a lot on your parents, because I think that our attitude/personality/maturity has an influence on the way we look. I was also a person who relied on my parents for everything. It wasn't until this year where I grew leaps and bounds as an independent minded person that I not only feel older, but look more like my age of 25.
I've never really viewed it as a bad thing to look young though....it sort of gives you more time to enjoy feeling young. We all get old eventually.


----------



## maidmarion (May 21, 2007)

I totally relate to you.. 

I'm 30 and have always been asked for ID and had people comment on how young I look. I got on a bus one time and the conductor asked me "child or adult?" That was a real winning moment that one.. lol.

But looking on the bright side most people are trying to look younger.. mine is all natural and all genetic 

I'll also be thankful when I'm older


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Ardrum, from your pictures I think you look like 20-22. Like the typical college-age guy.

I have the same problem. Everyone always asks me "What year are you?" and "Are you a freshman?" and they never believe me when I tell them the truth. It's very annoying and insulting to me. People often treat me like a child.

I hate it because as soon as someone says I look young, I sort of turn against them - like if I was warm and friendly (or as close to that as I can get with my nervousness), as soon as they say that my tone changes and I'm cold and short with my answers. I must seem so mean. :hide


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

im with you on this. i started wearing makeup and nicer clothes and i feel like ive made progress until a check out woman calls me "hun," i feel like ive made no progress when i hear that. i guess your mannerisms help a lot too, but it's hard for me to look confident and experienced.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I wore a full suit all day today, so maybe that helped me out a bit today. I wouldn't want to have to do this every day though.


----------



## heckyll (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm 20 and some people think I'm in middle school!


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

yeah, I like to follow that remark with a "really? you look so old"lol

In all seriousness, I've learned to just take it as a compliment. I also find when I let my facial hair grow out people guess my age better.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Well looking young will not be a problem that follows you forever, look at it that way. 

I was always thought to be "older" from the time I was 13 to around 18 or so. Then I seemed to freeze in time for a while. 

But I am getting up there now although people rarely take me for my legitimate age. And that is a good thing.  :yes


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Oh yeah I meant to add that Karl/Ultrashy's point on page one of this thread is very true; selling liquor/tobacco to a minor is a REALLY BIG DEAL in this day and age. Lots of places have adopted the card anyone who looks under 35 rule to protect themselves. 

I get carded at one Cig Store in particular which at 38 I find a little annoying. :mum But its no compliment as they seem to card EVERYONE....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i am told by many that i look like 16-17 but I buy alcohol many times without getting ID'ed.


----------



## Sad_ape (May 26, 2007)

I used to get the same except I'm a bit older than you are. I'm 25 and have had people refuse to sell alcohol to me before, even after seeing my ID. I go tso pissed that I actually started yelling and cursing at the guy (who was a not-to-bright indian fellow) He actually laughed at me when I put the booze on the counter then refused to sell to me even after seeing my ID. I flipped out so I know entirely how you feel. 

I've been able to change the way people treat me entirely though. 


My first bit of advice

Grow some facial hair. I went from being treated like I was 15 years old to having people call me sir almost entirely because I have facial hair.

Second bit of advice

Start working out. Up until a few weeks ago (had a crash because of depression) I was eating a perfect regimented diet and working out every day. The last time I bought alcohol the person ID'd me and said. Let me see your ID, you're way older than 21 anyways though. When he saw that I was only 25 he did a double remark and said, oh, you're not that much older. 


I only get carded like 3 out of 10 times I buy alcohol now. All because I have facial hair and have gotten in better shape. I saw another guy get carded in front of me the other day actually, had a 4 O'clock shadow, obviously in his 30's or older and he looked incredibly pissed that he would be carded. The same guy didn't even check my ID.

Also, try to carry yourself with confidence and act appropriately to the situation. If you act nervous, then people are going to think your younger. If you think the cashier is going to giving trouble just look them in the eyes like you have a giant pair of brass balls. That should do the trick.


----------



## Crazijimmy (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm 26 and look to be around 18ish. In high school I was once asked if I went to elementary school. 
The things I do to counteract this is carrying myself in a mature fashion and dressing more sophisticated. No more baggy clothes.
But on the plus side looking young usually won't change. My dad is the same; he is 56 and looks to be in his forties.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I took a look at the two pics and you do look a bit younger than 23. It's not like I wouldn't believe you if you told me your age. I would say you look like a college student, but could pass for a HS student.

I can see how that sucks now, but think long-term. When you're 43 or 53 or 63 you won't mind looking young for your age. And trust me, the years do pass quickly.

As for 5'5", keep in mind that Tom Cruise is 5'7" and still very famous. Nobody seems to notice the stature of Iron Maiden's lead singer, Bruce Dickinson, when he's on stage getting a crowd to scream for him, despite being 5'6".


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: You Look So Young*



UltraShy said:


> I took a look at the two pics and you do look a bit younger than 23. It's not like I wouldn't believe you if you told me your age. I would say you look like a college student, but could pass for a HS student.
> 
> I can see how that sucks now, but think long-term. When you're 43 or 53 or 63 you won't mind looking young for your age. And trust me, the years do pass quickly.
> 
> As for 5'5", keep in mind that Tom Cruise is 5'7" and still very famous. Nobody seems to notice the stature of Iron Maiden's lead singer, Bruce Dickinson, when he's on stage getting a crowd to scream for him, despite being 5'6".


Good points. I've only deeply analyzed my anxiety in the past couple months (despite suffering from anxiety for about 10 years), and I think it is primarily related to my appearance. At least I know where I need to focus my attention now. Just to have something in my sights for changing my attitude/perception is uplifting.


----------



## itsjustme24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, I hate this! I'm 25 and in graduate school, but people always think I'm in highschool. Usually people think I'm around 18, but once some lady told me, "I can't believe you're in college, you look like my 14 year old neice." And just the other day I went out to eat with my mom and the waitress looks at my mom & goes, "how old is she? 10." What the hell?! That was kinda hilarious afterwards though because everyone else agrees she must have been doing drugs to think I was 10. I look young, but not that young. 

Oh and this 18 year old guy asked me out & I told him there was too much age difference and he goes, "well, I'm young and you look young so it balances out." No, not so much.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: You Look So Young*



itsjustme24 said:


> Yes, I hate this! I'm 25 and in graduate school, but people always think I'm in highschool. Usually people think I'm around 18, but once some lady told me, "I can't believe you're in college, you look like my 14 year old neice." And just the other day I went out to eat with my mom and the waitress looks at my mom & goes, "how old is she? 10." What the hell?! That was kinda hilarious afterwards though because everyone else agrees she must have been doing drugs to think I was 10. I look young, but not that young.
> 
> Oh and this 18 year old guy asked me out & I told him there was too much age difference and he goes, "well, I'm young and you look young so it balances out." No, not so much.


LOL. At least you know lots of people can relate.

I was at a restaurant with my parents recently, and the waitress came over with a box so that I could take my leftovers home. She said in the most condescending voice, "Do you need help [scraping the food into the box]? It can be PRETTY tough." She said it like I was a toddler. Perhaps I was reading into it a bit, but even my parents joked that she must have thought I was a "tween" or something.

I know what you mean by the age difference too. I may look like a teenager, but I'm far different in regards to intellectual attitude and overall maturity. I suppose women in their 20's won't take me seriously until I'm around 30.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

I'll be 21 next month and I look like I'm still in middle school. It doesn't bother me when people are surprised to hear I'm a senior in college...and I'm not picking out what high school I want to attened next year lol.


----------



## SadnessAndDespair (Feb 16, 2016)

Its an enormous disadvantage, I agree. I'm 20 and look 15 with short hair. With longer hair and some facial hair, I look about 18. All through my teen years I looked younger than my age, and it led to major disrepect and bullying. Females in their late teens and early 20's lust after mature faced, dense stubbled jocks, who look 25 at 18. I looked about 12-13 facially when i was 18, and had a tiny skinny frame, with narrow clavicles. At this point, I'm considering injecting testosterone and halotestin, (powerful androgenic hormones), because most steroid users report looking 3-4 years older after a few months of injections.

Also, to address the "you'll enjoy it when older" crowd- we aren't likely to look younger at 40, because by that age our skin will be wrinkled.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I used to look younger for my age, but apart of that was just because of how little I am and I still had a kiddish looking face at the time. I think once my face started to mature, I started to look my age. 

I'm 21, most people and now most people are probably going to say i'm anywhere from 19-22.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

I am almost 25 and look like 18. I actually pursue this. I eat healthy for the last 6 years and included superfoods (goji berries everyday, barley grass, match green tea, acai etc) for the last 3 years. I'm not sure if it played any role for my younger look, but I'm satisfied.
I have actually an obsession with healty eating and looking young.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

It's a pretty major disadvantage for a guy, especially when you're younger.
Lots of the girls your age go for the guys who look like men as opposed to boys.
Girl in my school were always dating guys who'd left years and years ago and who had cars ad stuff.
And I looked about 12.

But now that i'm in my late 20's it's starting to work in my favour with girls, whereas some of my friends could never get away with approaching some of the girls that I talk too as some of them look REALLY old now.
I actually like it now, but the problem I NOW have is that my hairline seems to be maturing at a 'normal' speed! Ahhhhhh


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I naturally look young but try to dress mature and act mature and it seems to be working.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

Why do you see it as such a bad thing, it's a blessing, not a curse! Trust me when you are a bit older like 30's / 40's, if you are still looking youthful then you will be very glad of it.

Everyone in my family looks way younger than our years, my sister is turning 40 this month and she get's mistaken for a 20 year old. Both my Mum and Dad are OAP's and in their mid 60's and they barely look 50. I'm the same I don't look my age and often get mistaken for somebody younger. When I look on Facebook at some of the boys I went to school with I can't get over how much some of them have aged compared to me.

Personally I love looking young, I'm the same as @teopap I actually persue youth. I moisturise religiously, eat really healthily, take vitamins and cod liver oil, drink lots of water and green tea, I never go out in strong sun without factor 50 on and I wouldn't dream of using a sun bed and ageing my skin. I don't think I would ever go down the cosmetic surgery route but I will always do what I can naturally to slow down the ageing process. I mean who really wants to look old anyway?


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

I never aged much since 17, people have referred to me as even younger than that but I'm 26. I put it down to isolation. Never dated and looking younger than my age is a big reaso why. My chances for dating are ****ing over anyway. Too old to start yet look younger, total ****ing mismatch. I eat very healthy, superfoods, supplements, herbal tea etc etc..


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

People think I'm 15 when I'm going to be 20 in 4 months... 

People are so ****ing rude about it too. Once I went to pick up my nephew's from school, and some b*tch said "did you check his ID?" "He looks like a 12 year old hahaha."


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

Furiosa said:


> Personally I love looking young, I'm the same as @*teopap* I actually persue youth. I moisturise religiously, eat really healthily, take vitamins and cod liver oil, drink lots of water and green tea, I never go out in strong sun without factor 50 on and I wouldn't dream of using a sun bed and ageing my skin. I don't think I would ever go down the cosmetic surgery route but I will always do what I can naturally to slow down the ageing process. I mean who really wants to look old anyway?


You're the same as me! I'm constantly looking for ways to slow down the aging process. Lately, the last few months I cut off all dairy, everything that contains added sugar and every processed food. Basically I follow by 90% the PALEO diet. It's not easy to follow this diet, but eventually I will be 100% accustomed to this diet.
My mood is very improved although I have some bursts of depression now and then due to my isolation.
Sugar, dairy, smoking, sun and processed foods are the biggest enemies we should avoid like the plague.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

LemonBones said:


> I never aged much since 17, people have referred to me as even younger than that but I'm 26. I put it down to isolation. Never dated and looking younger than my age is a big reaso why. My chances for dating are ****ing over anyway. Too old to start yet look younger, total ****ing mismatch. *I eat very healthy, superfoods, supplements, herbal tea etc etc*..


I think that many of us look young because we actually take care of our body.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

2Milk said:


> I think that many of us look young because we actually take care of our body.


Yeah I took a lot of tonic herbs over the years and medicinal mushrooms. Definetely they played a part.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

teopap said:


> Sugar, dairy, smoking, sun and processed foods are the biggest enemies we should avoid like the plague.


I'm not so sure about the sun. When you put on sun cream, the sun then burns those chemicals into your skin, and so suncream is not a good idea. I've heard from many health advocates that sun ageing skin is mostly a myth so long as you don't bake yourself. Ideally you shouldn't put anything on your skin that you wouldn't eat, it's the largest organ afterall.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

LemonBones said:


> I'm not so sure about the sun. When you put on sun cream, the sun then burns those chemicals into your skin, and so suncream is not a good idea. I've heard from many health advocates that sun ageing skin is mostly a myth so long as you don't bake yourself. Ideally you shouldn't put anything on your skin that you wouldn't eat, it's the largest organ afterall.


I agree with that. Sun is necessary for the production of vitamin D, but avoiding the exposure from 11:00 AM to 16:00 PM during May-September. I don't use sun creams, I just avoid the sun or go for swimming and jogging at 6:00 AM.
Furthermore, I don't have anyone to go for swimming with, so I choose times when the beach is completely empty from people.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

When i was 17 somebody told me they thought i was a 10th grader. (ugh) Hairstyle/clothes really make a big difference. Under different circumstances, people have told me that i look like i'm in my 20's. I don't think anyone's ever correctly guessed my age.


----------



## SadnessAndDespair (Feb 16, 2016)

saline said:


> It's a pretty major disadvantage for a guy, especially when you're younger.
> Lots of the girls your age go for the guys who look like men as opposed to boys.
> Girl in my school were always dating guys who'd left years and years ago and who had cars ad stuff.
> And I looked about 12.
> ...


Yep, babyfaced 14yo looking guys are simply not attractive to high school/college girls. I'll put it this way- women are never pedofiles, and neotenous traits such as a small frame and beta face, are total turnoffs.

I've only just begun to receive some form of female attention, aged 20, from 18yr old freshman girls in my uni dorm. They assume I am 18 too. 2 years ago when I was at my old college, I literally looked 14 facially at 18.


----------



## wish you were here (Apr 20, 2016)

SadnessAndDespair said:


> I'll put it this way- women are never pedofiles


There are many female paedophiles. The ignorance on this forum is astounding sometimes...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

wish you were here said:


> The ignorance on this forum is astounding sometimes...


Welcome to the Internet.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

I feel the same way... Everybody thinks I'm still in highschool when I'm 22 y/o already


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

daisywillowlilyrose said:


> I feel the same way... Everybody thinks I'm still in highschool when I'm 22 y/o already


----------

